# Steely Dan - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

"Shuffle Diplomacy Twenty Eleven - The Jazz-Rock Ambassadors To The Galaxy Tour" with the Miles High Big Band and featuring The Embassy Brats...

July 22 - Molson Amph.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Dig it. Would like to make this one. I missed the last tour in the small venues and it was a good one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ended up scoring seats for this one a while back. Looking forward to the show, but the heat will probably not be so great. Hope it cools down a bit after sundown.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I saw them at Bluesfest a couple of years ago, and ended up leaving early if you can believe it. This from a guy with virtually every album of theirs (and some of Donald Fagen's), with countless hours devoted to attempting to master many of the solos ("Bad Sneakers" was relatively easy, but "Ricki, don't lose that number" probably took away several weeks of my life) , and a strong affinity and allegiance since "Do It Again" first came on the radio. They were professionlal and tight, and the sound was good, but there was something sterile about the show that made it very easy to detach. There were few outward signs that they were having fun. Pity. Hope your experience is better.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> I saw them at Bluesfest a couple of years ago, and ended up leaving early if you can believe it. This from a guy with virtually every album of theirs (and some of Donald Fagen's), with countless hours devoted to attempting to master many of the solos ("Bad Sneakers" was relatively easy, but "Ricki, don't lose that number" probably took away several weeks of my life) , and a strong affinity and allegiance since "Do It Again" first came on the radio. They were professionlal and tight, and the sound was good, but there was something sterile about the show that made it very easy to detach. There were few outward signs that they were having fun. Pity. Hope your experience is better.


I have seen them about 4 times before, maybe 5. You never know what you will get. They are sometimes really up and flying and other times just playing the songs. Last time I seen them was at Casino Rama and Fagen's voice was totally blown out. He apologized for it and did the best he could. Band is always tight as you say. One thing with them is they surround themselves with consumate professionals and you rarely if ever hear a bad note.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I saw them at the bluesfest too and thought it would've been a better if they played in a concert hall rather than on an open stage. There's a lot of small nuances to their music that you don't get to hear in such a setting.It would be interesting to see them play at something like the Ottawa National Arts Centre.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Current setlist looks tasty




Intro Dizzy's Bidness 
Aja 
Black Friday 
Hey Nineteen 
Your Gold Teeth 
FM 
Time Out of Mind 
Show Biz Kids 
Dirty Work 
Bodhisattva 
Neighbor's Daughter/Band Intros 
Home at Last 
Josie 
Peg 
Reelin' in the Years 
My Old School 
Encore:
Do It Again 
Kid Charlemagne 
 Outro: Last Tango In Paris


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Show was enjoyable. Sound was a bit muddy. Standard for a lot of shows at the amphitheater. Fagen was in an up mood and enjoying himself. His voice was in better shape than the last time I seen them at Rama. But it is clear that his best singing days are behind him. Becker I hardly recognized when he walked on stage. He is frigging huge. He has put on at least 60 lbs maybe more since I seen them last. He is easily 260 right now. He was always fairly lean.


----------

